# painting plastic



## gotmud (Jan 18, 2014)

Well I thought I would share this. I have an 05 brute force that I wanted to change from the dull green it had become. I bought a camp wrap, poor decision. It lasted about 3 months until the mud got under and it started coming off. I paint cars so I figured what the heck. This may be a little expensive but it works. I removed the plastic, took my small sand blaster and roughed it up, took about 30 minutes. I then used a 2k high build primer that you can get for about 30$ a quart. Put a good coat on and sand with 400 grit, it will then be smooth. Here's the good part, if you do it this way there is no limit to the color you pic. I used base coat clear coat, around 100$ for the paint and clear. I painted mine metallic blue around a year ago and it still looks great. I trail ride and ride in the mud constantly. It hasn't peeled r cracked. I just did my wife's 09 brute. Its painted 1996 mustang purple. If any one has ?s I will be glad to answer. If I can figure out how to post pics I will.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah post up some pics!

 How to post pictures. - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## gotmud (Jan 18, 2014)

Thx! I guess you can't do it from your phone? I font have access to a computer.


----------



## gotmud (Jan 18, 2014)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gotmud (Jan 18, 2014)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gotmud (Jan 18, 2014)

The green one is my new one I got Saturday. Of course that the original color. I ordered some new parts for my wife's, got to finish putting it together. The blue one is my 05 that was green.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

haha if i send u my plastics will ya paint em lol.


----------



## gotmud (Jan 18, 2014)

It prob wouldn't be worth the money. Its pretty simple. I could do a set for about 250 everything include. Just tell me what color

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You can post pics from your phone using tapatalk ap, which is free. And easier than browsing using web. 

Blue looks good! And I like the lime green on the new one, don't paint it! Lol


----------



## gotmud (Jan 18, 2014)

No I want be painting the green one. That how I put the pics on here. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

That's looks beautiful!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice looking paint job!!!


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

I wouldnt mind payin ya that cause mine are old and scratched up. How much would it cost to ship to ya u think?


----------



## gotmud (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments! Spesh I'm not sure. I'm live in brewton Alabama 36426 if you want to check. I have had god luck with it so far. I've had problems in the past with car bumpers from using the recommended products. After repainting a few of them I figure out quick their had to be another way. I rough them up with 180 and prime and haven't had any problems. My neighbor has a brute and a foreman. His brute is camo and looks good but after seeing mine and knowing how I ride and its held up, he wants his painted now!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pearlybrute (Feb 5, 2014)

I painted mine a year ago, same way, did some air brushing, looked perfect, until it rolled inside down. It cracks, even using hok clear. Lmao

Sent from my HTC6600LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## BuckRunner (Mar 26, 2014)

Do you paint the underneath as well? 

I wouldn't think the under side of the plastic would hold up if painted.

Did you add a flex agent?

Thanks!


----------



## BuckRunner (Mar 26, 2014)

bump.


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

**** that looks nice. Did you bake them after painting or air dry? How many coats did you lay down? I also wondered about a flex agent.


----------



## Rosen32 (Jan 15, 2014)

I am also wondering about paint holding up on the under side. I have extra plastics and have been gathering info so i can do it right the first time. Not a big fan of plasti-dip, but was wondering if that would stick, and be more durable underneith?


----------



## arc21981 (Aug 11, 2013)

I painted my plastics this past winter. I used automotive base clear nothing special. I scuffed the surface and prepped it very well. No flex additive. I have stood on fenders and they have popped in and no problems at all yet. I did use adhesion promoter. I also masked it all off after it was painted and painted inside black because I didn't want the original red showing. I just used rattle can paint on inside. I used duplicolors bumper paint. same process scuff very good with soap and water rinse well adhesion promoter and spray away. I haven't noticed any peeling or flaking of any kind. The main reason i just used rattle can on inside is because I figured it would peal and can just clean and touch up with rattle can. In my opinion it's all about the initial prep to get good results.


----------



## backroads (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice work and thanks for the tips on how to!


----------

